# Unterscheid zwischen fixmbr und fixboot ?



## Soapp (11. Oktober 2005)

kennt den jemand ?

bei fixmbr wird der master boot record neu gechrieben ?
anhand welcher daten eigentlich ?

und was wird bei fixboot gemacht ?

Danke

Soapp

wird fixmbr jetzt als fixmbr c:  oder als fixmbr \Device\Harddisk0 eingegeben ?


----------



## Sinac (11. Oktober 2005)

Fixboot: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixboot.mspx
Fixmbr: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx


----------



## Soapp (11. Oktober 2005)

Writes a new partition boot sector 
Repairs the master boot record


Und wer kann mir das erklären ?
Was ist der Partition Boot Sector und was ist der Master Boot Record ?


Danke

Soapp


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube, was Sinac Dir damit sagen wollte war: Trau Dich die Informationen selbst zusammenzutragen, schließlich kennst Du die Suchbegriffe.
Hmpf, da ich gute Laune habe erkläre ich Dir die Begriffe statt Dich zusammenzustauchen!   

Also:
Der MBR oder Master Boot Record (liegt bei Zylinder 0 und Sektor 1) beinhaltet eine Tabelle aller bootfähigen Partitionen und wird vorm Bootsektor geladen. Im Grunde genommen ist er nur dazu da dem Betriebsystem mitzuteilen welche Partition zum Booten verwendet werden soll. Auf x86-basierten Computern verwendet der MBR den PBS (Partiton Boot Sector) auf dem System um die Systemdateien des Betriebssystems zu laden.

Den MBR haben wir DOS zu verdanken, da DOS nur für Disketten gedacht war. Festplatten wurden damals noch von DOS wie riesige Disketten verwaltet.


----------

